
Google's Victims - Readmore
http://valleywag.com/tech/startups/googles-victims-250084.php
======
mukund
Google with lots of cash in its pocket seems to be an eye sore for everyone.
Many knives out to get them. But from small companies perspective, google is
trying to fill in the shoes of microsoft...using freebie as a bait to kill
competitions. As of now they seem to be doing alright and only time will tell
how they will shape up.

